# Rocky Fork open tourny Sunday June 5th



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

North Shore Ramp 6am-3pm 
go to www.buckeyebasstournaments.webs.com for info


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

steveg11943 said:


> North Shore Ramp 6am-3pm
> go to www.buckeyebasstournamets.webs.com for info


 I am having problems with that site. How much is the entry fee? 

Thanks


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry I misspelled the web address
www.buckeyebasstournaments.webs.com
$50 per boat / $10 big fish pot optional


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Friday night 6pm-11pm
registration & weigh-in at the ramp by the dam (marina)
$20 per boat / $5 big fish pot optional 
5-fish limit (15 inch min.)
no dead fish
short fish - 1lb deduction
late to weigh-in - 1 lb per minute after 15 minutes disqualified
12 tournaments -6 at Acton / 6 at Cowan - must fish 6 events to qualify for 2 day classic 
www.buckeyebasstournaments.webs.com


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Weighed-in 77 fish=135 lbs
1st George Guffey/ John Harrison 13lbs
2nd Todd(Bay View) Shawn Kellough 11.12lbs/ozs
3rd Norm Mcgee/ Peter Wulff 10.08 lbs/ozs
4th Eric Meredith/ Matt Cannon 9.14 lbs/ozs


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

how many boats?


----------



## terri (Mar 15, 2011)

hi steve im in a tournament this weekend at rocky fork any information or hot spots you would like to share. i would appreciate it.
thanks 

Terri 

looking for the eyes..


----------

